# KY Bass & Saugers



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I have been fishing the Ohio River for the last week . There are thousands and thousands of three inch Ky Bass and 4 inch saugers in the river . You can not throw a meal worm for bluegill without catching 4 Ky bass for every bluegill and you can not jig a 3/4 oz jigging spoon without catching 4 inch saugers not even as big as the spoon . The river should be great fishing for the next 10 years or so .


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

sounds like a good time.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

VERY true.... that should be the same for all the rivers around here.. the spawn this year was tremendous!


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Interesting...last night I went out on the river and and fished the mouth of a tributary and was catching those 4" sauger. I kept trying thinking that the bigger ones had to be mixed in w/ the little ones, but I had no luck w/ anything but the 4 inchers. Any tips on how you get the bigger ones?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They'll just show up. They've been cruising the wall at the dam with the drums and the "super shad" . Were you at a trib on the Ohio side or Ky side?


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I was fishing the mouth of the little scioto. I was using nightcrawlers, black rubber worms, jigs, and a diving crankbait. I caught the sauger on the crankbait. I'm definitely going back down there.....that place definitely has honey hole potential. I may try the dam this evening, not taking the boat though, looks like it's gonna rain. What are the sauger hiting at the dam?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like the lack of rain has helped with the spawn. I was fishing a small stream recently and couldnt believe the number of 2 and 3 inch smallmouths. I thought they were schools of minnies and tried to catch a few for fishing. Found out they were schools of baby smallies.

Fishing should be great in the rivers in the next few years.


----------



## bassnbuzz (Apr 15, 2004)

it will be very good if they dont get flooded out i hope we dont get any flooding for a while or the missisippi will be loaded!


----------



## cliflud (Sep 26, 2006)

I had the same experience yesterday, lots of tiny sauger and several tiny spots. I assume they were spots. They looked like spots and had an orange tail. Was also using jigging spoons, 3/4, 1/2 and 1/4 oz. Caught the most on the 3/4 oz. Put in at the Cincinnati public landing. Water is very clear. Also caught a few nice whites and small drum.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Earlier in the year I was complaining that I couuldn't find any shad. Boy was that the wrong thing to do. I fish the Ohio and have a lot on the Little Hocking. You can't go 10 yards without seeing huge shad balls. Nothing big, 1 to 2 inchers, but man o man. I think there is so many that it has really slowed the fishing down. Anything I do catch is just stuffed full of the things. Oh well, I guess it will just make them that much bigger next year. There are also spots that are just loaded with a little longer minnow like fish. Real skinny and they just bust on the surface like little silver bullets.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Its usually a great sign when there is a good spawn of bait fish and small game fish. This fall ought to be rockin on the OR. Once the cooler temps set in and those fish start feeding before winter its going to get crazy.

Jake


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I just got back from 2 weeks on the river . I think half of the little saugers I caught were either walleye or saugeye . The river is loaded with fish .


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I found this article to be intertesting......



> Help for the Ohio 6/8/2007
> 
> Donations from several bass tournaments will help pay the costs of stocking 200,000 largemouth bass a year in the Markland Pool of the Ohio River for the next 3 years.
> 
> ...


http://www.dixiemarine.com/news.htm


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I watched 3 guys in a bass boat at the mouth of a creek that pours into the ohio catch 22 KY bass and some largemouths in about 2 hours about a month ago . They were having one heck of a good time .


----------

